# Lets talk Roll Bars



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

The 60 - 64 Indy Roadsters all had roll bars. I am looking for what is the easiest material to make roll bar out of that would look correct on my indy bodies.

I ave tried styrene plastic but it has to be heated or it will break.

Best tip taht I can use will recieve a Watson Indy Kit with your choice of decals 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ummm...this may sound stupid, but what about a paperclip or other stiff wire bent to the correct hoop diameter ?


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Piano wire. Comes in different diameters,stiffer than brass. You can bend it any way you want, solder to it , shoot some primer on it and paint it. Find it at the hobby stores usally in the RC section.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Rollbar material*

Hi Rog,

what I prefer for building rollbars is brass wire. Can be obtained in different diameters, is easy to bend (but stiff´nuff for protecting the lil´driver when racing) and last not least easy to solder, too. Oh, and brass is great for painting - after a little sanding paint adhesion is better than on nickel plated paper clips or piano wire.

But I´ve worked successfully with styrene either (you´ll get even small diameters at shops selling equipment for building architectural models) - no soldering required...

Best regs and greetings from the other side of the pond,

Claus


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ummm...this may sound stupid, but what about a paperclip...


That aint stoopid! Unless I'm mistaken the car in question had a single tube (visible) roll bar. You can get packs of small plastic coated paper clips in all sorts of colours........


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Thin aluminum tubing is available, I even use it to referb smoke stacks on AF/X semis...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I like the paperclip. Close enough to scale so it doesnt look like it's as big as your drivers thigh.

Already comes with four shiny chrome looking units ready made . Two big-n-two little.

If you need to go off the menu, any size is easily shaped and they are more than up to their intended task.

Should you need to paint one, just straighten it out and pull the blank through some sand paper to prep, then shape as required.

I've also used silicone goober to mount them .... flexible/tear away fashion.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with paperclips. I make all my bumpers, roll cages and whatever
out of them. they are plentiful, cheap and come in different sizes.
You can also solder them if need be. Just have to watch some
of them though I got some at office depot one time that were
not round, they had flats on them

Kevin


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

paper clips can do all kinds of things. i used paper clips to fab a set of bumpers for an MEV Corvair. looks pretty good.

--rick


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Heres a picture of a paper clip roll bar on a hot rod I did...


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I have used a variety of different types of mediums for roll bars, most notably paper clips. But being old school I am always looking for something better. Of late I have been using plastic paper clips like these made by (see link) OIC, they are ready formed into neat roll bars, in different sizes and colors, and they are paintable. A lifetime supply size box is only 5 bucks at Office Max. Baumgartens also makes them in different sizes. They look like this - http://ibuyofficesupply.com/Products/Baumgartens-Plastiklips-Paper-Clip__BAULP0600.aspx And lastly Advantus makes ones also that look like this - http://www.amazon.com/Advantus-Medium-Plastic-Assorted-AVTPC0300/dp/B0013CDMD6 All have a slightly different shape and will work. It is good to have options! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Have a good day! pig

Just a note, I stopped at Office Max today to replenish my supply of OIC plastic clips and guess what?? They no longer carry them!!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Jisp said:


> That aint stoopid! Unless I'm mistaken the car in question had a single tube (visible) roll bar. You can get packs of small plastic coated paper clips in all sorts of colours........





partspig said:


> I have used a variety of different types of mediums for roll bars, most notably paper clips. But being old school I am always looking for something better. Of late I have been using plastic paper clips like these made by (see link) OIC, they are ready formed into neat roll bars, in different sizes and colors, and they are paintable. A lifetime supply size box is only 5 bucks at Office Max. Baumgartens also makes them in different sizes. They look like this - http://ibuyofficesupply.com/Products/Baumgartens-Plastiklips-Paper-Clip__BAULP0600.aspx And lastly Advantus makes ones also that look like this - http://www.amazon.com/Advantus-Medium-Plastic-Assorted-AVTPC0300/dp/B0013CDMD6 All have a slightly different shape and will work. It is good to have options! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Have a good day! pig


 
It's between these two. I got some colored paper clips at Office Max and I ordered some of the plastic ones from Amazon. I will decide which works best for my Indy cars after I get the ones from Amazon


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

using bicycle spokes always worked for me.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

clausheupel said:


> Hi Rog,
> 
> what I prefer for building rollbars is brass wire. Can be obtained in different diameters, is easy to bend (but stiff´nuff for protecting the lil´driver when racing) and last not least easy to solder, too. Oh, and brass is great for painting - after a little sanding paint adhesion is better than on nickel plated paper clips or piano wire.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you my friend.

I will have to look for some brass wire. What diameter do you use?

So what is new HO wise from your neck of the woods?

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a look at some Indy cars with roll bars made from paper clips


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

splendid


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I have a stash of those colored paper clips.


----------

